# Thames Water bunker- Blunsdon



## dale54 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thames Water bunker in Swindon Blunsdon, very good condition inside still, no graffiti or damage inside at all surprisingly 






Extremely thick airlock doors


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 9, 2013)

Great pics did you get any of the generator ?


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jun 9, 2013)

I wonder if the lavatory has been befouled by one of the lunatics who find it obligatory to park a turd in derp toilets.


----------



## dale54 (Jun 9, 2013)

Neverwillchange said:


> Great pics did you get any of the generator ?



This it?


----------



## dale54 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> I wonder if the lavatory has been befouled by one of the lunatics who find it obligatory to park a turd in derp toilets.



I didn't get to close  Although i did see it has bars across it for some reason :/


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 10, 2013)

Amazing unspoilt site.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jun 12, 2013)

Your using flash I see... Could have just turned the lights on ya know  Seriously, they still work. I'm currently walking back from said bunker.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jun 12, 2013)

dale54 said:


> I didn't get to close  Although i did see it has bars across it for some reason :/



The bars are on there for a couple reasons. The mains water is linked up still, all you would have to do is turn the valve on which is in the room with the large tanks in. Thames Water don't want wasted water, or worse someone dropping a chocolate log and blocking it all up so it overflows and stanks the place out. Besides... The waste system won't work without being turned on first. All the correct valves and such need to be turned so that the system would evacuate to the mains rather than the tanks, again so it doesn't stank the place out.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 12, 2013)

To allow this place to stay unspoilt, maybe you could remove the access pictures (unless you were let in permission visit and had a key?)


----------



## dale54 (Jun 19, 2013)

Derelictspaces said:


> Your using flash I see... Could have just turned the lights on ya know  Seriously, they still work. I'm currently walking back from said bunker.



I wondered if they would  was scared it would activate the security sensor though


----------



## dale54 (Jun 19, 2013)

Derelict-UK said:


> To allow this place to stay unspoilt, maybe you could remove the access pictures (unless you were let in permission visit and had a key?)



Removed the outside picture


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jun 19, 2013)

dale54 said:


> I wondered if they would  was scared it would activate the security sensor though



I've never set it of and a few of use used to use it as a hangout lol. Even started the generator up a few times.


----------

